# Have to change every week



## ggolf23 (Mar 13, 2013)

So here is my problem. I will play amazing and hit the ball very well, last round I was hitting my 6 iron 180, my 3 wood 250, crazy distances like that. But then I go to the range and everything goes bad. It happens the opposite way as well(hit well on the range, do horrible on the course). I then have to change how I swing and how my swing feels. For some reason I can't keep my swing consistent so I have to change every week and I don't like doing that, I take lessons already and I still have to change...this even happened after my best round of 76, after that round my best round has been 86. Please help.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

First of all, your problem of hitting the ball well on the range and poorly on the course, or vice cersa, isn't uncommon. 

Most of us don't concentrate as well in one place or the other depending on what else is happening in our lives at any given time. At the range, sometimes you seem to hit it well for no good reason, but it could be because on the range, there's no consequence of a bad shot. You simply hit another ball with what would probably be a little more concentration and you forget the bad shot. On the course, the consequence of a bad shot might multiply, depending on whether you hit it into trouble or simply lose distance from which you can recover.

Sometimes you hit the ball better on the course because you are subconsciously concentrating more than you realize.

If you are still taking lessons, your pro should be trying to set you up to make the swing that is best for your body type and physical capabilities. The key issue here though, it that he would hope you could learn to develop a swing that you repeat every time. THEN you will be in control of your distances with each club and your accuracy on either side of a center line. 

At least 50%, if not more, is patience. Couple that with proper practice, not just beating balls. Then if you have practiced patiently, things will come along. It takes time.

Someone a long time ago once said that golf is the hardest game in the world to play well. Not too many people who ever tried it disagree with that. Give it a chance.


----------



## chdduncan (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello ggolf23,

The reason why your game is not very consistent is because you change your swing every week. 

This is probably what happens... You go to the range and find that your hitting terribly and you tweak your swing until your hitting it good. This gives you confidence allowing you to hit with a confident mind. Then after about a week or so you hit it like crud again.

Does this sound familiar?

This game is 90% mental. I am telling you its a mental thing. You know your capable of hitting great distances of the tee and off the fairway. All you have to do is be confident. I know a great drill that will help you with that.

1. You need a pre shot routine. You need to practice it on EVERY shot you hit. Whether it be on the course or on the range.
2. Develop a swing tempo. Your swing should be hit with the same speed every time. No killing it or trying to get cute with it.
3. Visualize every golf shot. This helped me a ton. I would visualize in great detail how the shot would play out. I would even visualize how it rolled when it hit the fairway.

These will help you. Don't change your swing because your "old" one wasn't getting the job done. Just stick to the basics and find your confidence and you will be hitting the ball so much better.


----------

